# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  पौष्टिकता संबंधी कुछ झूंठ जो आप बोलते हैं बार बार

## Krishna

कहते हैं हमारे यहां हर कोई स्वास्थ्य सम्बंधी विशेषज्ञ है। हर कोई बिन मांगे सलाह दे जाता है। अब यह कहना मुश्किल है कि इनमें से कितने सही और कितने गलत होते हैं। लेकिन डर तब लगता है जब इनके कारण हम मिसगाइड होते हैं। 

इन बिन मांगी सलाहों के कारण मोटापा और मोटापे से जुड़ी बीमारियों का सामना करना पड़ता है। हद तो तब होती है जब पौष्टिकता से जुड़ा मिथ्य बारम्बार दोहराया जाता है जिससे वह सच जैसा लगने लगता है। हम यहां कुछ ऐसे ही मिथ्य पर चर्चा करेंगे जो लगभग हर आम आदमी के डायट प्लान में शामिल है। इनकी मदद से वह पतला होना चाहता है। लेकिन ऐसा हो नहीं पाता।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन घटाने के लिए कैलोरी गिनकर लें*लेकिन आपको बता दें कि हमारी समस्या हाई कैलोरी डायट नहीं है। असल में मोटापे के पीछे कम पौष्टिक आहार जि़म्मेदार हैं। यदि आप 1200 कैलोरी या फिर महज 800 कैलोरी लेंगे तो आप सिर्फ अपना वज़न कम नहीं करते साथ ही साथ अपना बेहतरीन मेटाबालिज़्म भी खो बैठते हैं। जबकि आपकी त्वचा और बाल को स्वस्थवर्धक बनाए रखने के लिए मेटाबालिज़्म बेहद आवश्यक है। अपने डायट प्लान में हर समय वसा की कटौती करने की कोशिश न करें। इससे आपको कोई खास फायदा नहीं होता वरन नुकसान ही झेलना पड़ता है। बेहतर यही है कि पौष्टिक आहार लें। इसमें कैल्शियम, मैग्नीशियम आदि सब शामिल हों। विशेषज्ञों की सलाह लें और कैलोरी गिनना छोड़ें।

----------


## Krishna

..........................................

----------


## Krishna

*छिलकासहित गेहूं सबके लिए लाभकर हैं*ऐसा कतई नहीं है। हालांकि छिलकासहित गेहूं का सेवन करने से तुरंत ऊर्जा का एहसास होता है। कुछ लोग इसका मानसिक प्रभाव महसूस करते हैं तो कुछ वसा में कमी महसूस करते हैं। छिलकासहित गेहूं डायबिटीज़ के मरीजों के लिए भी लाभकर माना जाता है। लेकिन यह भी आपको बताते चलें कि जरूरी नहीं है कि यह सबके लिए लाभकर है। जैसा कि हम जानते हैं कि सबका शरीर अलग अलग होता है। यही कारण है कि कोई पौष्टिक सिद्धांत सब पर लागू हो यह आवश्यक नहीं है। हममें से कई लोग तुलनात्मक रूप से अत्यधिक संवेदनशील होते हैं। छिलकासहित गेहूं से उन्हें एलर्जी होने की आशंका बनी रहती है। अतः ऐसे लोगों को छिलकासहित गेहूं को अपने डायट प्लान से दूर रखना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*चीनी की बजाय कृत्रिम मीठे का इस्तेमाल करना*आपने तमाम विज्ञापन देखे होंगे जिसमें कृत्रिम मिठाई को बढ़ावा दिया जाता है। हृदय के लिए इन्हें बेहतर बताया जाता है। कोलेस्ट्रोल का स्तर संतुलित रखने की बात कही जाती है। लेकिन हकीकत यह है कि कृत्रिम मिठाई का उपरोक्त किसी भी बात से कोई वास्ता नहीं है। तमाम अध्ययन इस बात की तस्दीक करते हैं कि कृत्रिम मीठा, चीनी से भी ज्यादा नुकसानदायक है। यह न सिर्फ हमारा वज़न बढ़ाता है वरन डायबिटीज़ के मरीजों के लिए यह बहुत खतरनाक है। अध्ययनों से यह भी पता चला है कि डायटसाफ्ट ड्रिंक्स, नियमित सोडा की तुलना में अत्यधिक वज़न बढ़ाता है।

----------


## Krishna

यही नहीं डायट सोडा लेने वालों में 65 फीसदी ज्यादा मोटापा बढ़ने की आशंका बढ़ जाती है। कुल मिलाकर कहने का मतलब यह है कि कृत्रिम मीठे के कारण तमाम किस्म की स्वास्थ्य सम्बंधी समस्याएं जन्म लेने लगती हैं।

----------

